# . He Does Not Give Up His Own Goodness



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 21, 2007)

This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Bairaaree on Pannaa 719 


bYrwVI mhlw 4 ] 
hir jnu rwm nwm gun gwvY ] 
jy koeI inMd kry hir jn kI Apunw gunu n gvwvY ]1] rhwau ] 
jo ikCu kry su Awpy suAwmI hir Awpy kwr kmwvY ] 
hir Awpy hI miq dyvY suAwmI hir Awpy boil bulwvY ]1] 
hir Awpy pMc qqu ibsQwrw ivic DwqU pMc Awip pwvY ] 
jn nwnk siqguru myly Awpy hir Awpy Jgru cukwvY ]2]3]


bairaarree mehalaa 4 || 
har jan raam naam gun gaavai || 
jae koee ni(n)dh karae har jan kee apunaa gun n gavaavai ||1|| rehaao || 
jo kishh karae s aapae suaamee har aapae kaar kamaavai || 
har aapae hee math dhaevai suaamee har aapae bol bulaavai ||1|| 
har aapae pa(n)ch thath bisathhaaraa vich dhhaathoo pa(n)ch aap paavai || 
jan naanak sathigur maelae aapae har aapae jhagar chukaavai ||2||3|| 


Bairaaree, Fourth Mehla: 
The Lord's humble servant sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord's Name. 
Even if someone slanders the Lord's humble servant, he does not give up his own goodness. ||1||Pause|| 
Whatever the Lord and Master does, He does by Himself; the Lord Himself does the deeds. 
The Lord and Master Himself imparts understanding; the Lord Himself inspires us to speak. ||1|| 
The Lord Himself directs the evolution of the world of the five elements; He Himself infuses the five senses into it. 
O servant Nanak, the Lord Himself unites us with the True Guru; He Himself resolves the conflicts. ||2||3|| 

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=720&ShabadID=2758&Format=2 

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਭਗਤ ਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਭਗਤ ਦੀ ਨਿੰਦਾ (ਭੀ) ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਭਗਤ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਨਹੀਂ ਤਿਆਗਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਭਗਤ ਆਪਣੀ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਭੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਨਹੀਂ ਛੱਡਦਾ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠ ਕੇ) ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਕਾਰ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਮਤਿ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠਾ) ਬੋਲ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਬੋਲਣ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਨਾ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਭਗਤ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਤੋਂ) ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਖਿਲਾਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੰਜ ਵਿਸ਼ੇ ਭਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ) ਖਿੱਚੋਤਾਣ ਮੁਕਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੩। 

http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan1/0719.html


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

